# 9m width x 6m height huge size motorized roll up projector screen for stage performance



## maywang0627 (10 d ago)

This is an order from Australia customer.
The screen was custom-made for a high-end local commercial theater .
It is a 9m width and 6m height motorized projector screen with 4k matte white PVC fabric .
Before the confirmation of the order, we had a lot of communication with the customer. We had a detailed understanding of the customer's installation site, the room size of the theater, the projection distance, the model and parameters of the projector and so on.

Also , We have also consulted the forwarder in detail about the detailed soluiton of transportation and the delivery time, so as to ensure that the customer can receive the screen in time when installing. 

In a word, From the receipt of the inquiry to the delivery, the whole process is very smooth. Thank you for the trust and support of our customers.


----------

